# Best class V creek on the planet?



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm not to good with shit outside of the US but for me the best day run in the US is the Little White, it has everything you could want, people talk about the green being the best but I don't even count that one in my top 10.
As far as the best multiday class 5 run that is a bit harder but from what i have done I would say dinkey creek followed closely by upper cherry and devil's canyon on the middle feather. I think the best one is the Middle kings but I haven't done that one yet.
What is your top run Ian (SSV?)
For me the best place to paddle is California in the US, but in the world I would love to go to Chile or Norway, NZ scares me.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

San Gerardo, Costa Rica. We were running creeks with 500-800 feet per mile with no major portages. People (including myself) had been dissing on CR, but that's because they were all in Turriabla, which is the wrong city. If you're looking for class V it beats the pants off Ecuador. It's also 1/2 price of Chile or NZ and infinitely cheaper than Norway. CR is about to blow up as a paddling destination - word is getting out and awesome 1st Ds are being done all over the country. 

I agree with Tom about UCC being awesome and the Green being pretty heavily over-rated. Also a huge fan of the Clark's Box and Hells Gate. 
Joe


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

JCKeck1 said:


> San Gerardo, Costa Rica. We were running creeks with 500-800 feet per mile with no major portages. People (including myself) had been dissing on CR, but that's because they were all in Turriabla, which is the wrong city. If you're looking for class V it beats the pants off Ecuador. It's also 1/2 price of Chile or NZ and infinitely cheaper than Norway. CR is about to blow up as a paddling destination - word is getting out and awesome 1st Ds are being done all over the country.
> 
> I agree with Tom about UCC being awesome and the Green being pretty heavily over-rated. Also a huge fan of the Clark's Box and Hells Gate.
> Joe


 
Joe, you are right--Ecuador's most common boating areas are most awesome for Class IV and IV+. But Ecuador does have some really amazing Class V if you get off the beaten path. I haven't paddled Costa Rica, so don't know how they compare, but I think Ecuador is pretty cool!

As for other places with amazing Class V creeking--don't overlook British Columbia. Things are amazing out there! Tatlow and Ashlu just to name a couple...


----------



## sarapiquichino (Mar 18, 2009)

if you all colorado kayaker are interested in costa rica for kayaking,surfing,rafting,class II,III,kayaker,learning Spanish,family trips contact me chino 303-945-0040 or came to me house to plan your personal trip 642 carr st lakewood co 80214 all of this trips are going to be for september,october,novemver,december 2010, I am from costa rica this is me Chino Kayak


----------



## C12Charles.Nobles (Feb 7, 2009)

*I'm goin to costa rica in december*



JCKeck1 said:


> San Gerardo, Costa Rica. We were running creeks with 500-800 feet per mile with no major portages. People (including myself) had been dissing on CR, but that's because they were all in Turriabla, which is the wrong city. If you're looking for class V it beats the pants off Ecuador. It's also 1/2 price of Chile or NZ and infinitely cheaper than Norway. CR is about to blow up as a paddling destination - word is getting out and awesome 1st Ds are being done all over the country.
> 
> I agree with Tom about UCC being awesome and the Green being pretty heavily over-rated. Also a huge fan of the Clark's Box and Hells Gate.
> Joe


I'm goin to turrialba and la virgen where are you talkin about with all the class V creeks about to blow up?


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Not in Turrialba! San Geraldo is sick!


----------



## sarapiquichino (Mar 18, 2009)

I am with you bro, in sarapiqui we got patria river,la paz 75 feet pozo azul got 3 drops of 15-20-30 feet drops,but perez zeledon or san gerardo got the best creeks in costa rica


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

probably not in the running for the worlds best, but the Alseseca is damn fun. I have only been on the classic section, a IV/V section of bedrock pool drop waterfalls. Above and below the classic are serious class V sections with vertical drops as big as you want to go. See hotel charlie 2. Best part is that it runs most of the year.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Costa Rica sounds awesome. Want to see some more pics of those 500-800 ft/mile creeks!

I do love SSV, full contact mank at its finest. I realize that there is a lot more out there every time I see a nice pic from cali or BC though. 

Embudo and big south are the best runs I've done, but I haven't really boated much hard stuff outside of the rockies. 

I've been wondering where in the world geology, water, and access combine to make the best runs.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

One major consideration with the Green is that it has a valve at the top that lets it run reliably year round... just sayin.

The best class "5" creek for me is Sandy Stream in Maine. Most of it is really vert class 4 but its all Cali style exposed granite pool drop with a few slides and a little bebop thrown in. There are a few other readers of this board that know that gem.

Phil


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Alkali Creek in Wolcott


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

Turrialba is not necessarily the wrong town, the Chirripo Atlantico is nearby and it's the real deal. 

But I think if I had to run 1 river for the rest of my life it would be the Little White. It's got everything and no hike.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Keck and Gary E, you guys better post some pictures of this new mecca in CR that beats Cali. If the middle kings was in CR, halfway through the run, you would hit the ocean. Cool to hear CR has something other than overrated rivers. Post pics in this thread.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Ian, You should change this thread to what the best of Costa Rica is and then restart a thread on the best in the world.


If I had to guess, overnight, sick big water class V....Himalaya's. Tibet, Nepal, stuff running off Everest, China

Norway, Iceland, has big stuff, big drops, plenty of first D's. Africa of course. I hear Iran/Pakistan/middle east has some sick shit, but good luck going there in the next 1000 yrs.

everything outta my league. Though Iceland would be interesting.


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

I think the green to southeastern boaters is the same as the big south is to colorado boaters.

A green boater can run the big south and say "so what, I've run better stuff" and a big south/colorado boater can run the green and say "so what, I've run better stuff" so the comparison is hard to make. 

In the southeast - the green is definitely the river of choice. There are many other rivers here of much higher quality (raven fork, linville, toxaway, etc) but the people that run those rivers probably run the green at least 10x for every single run on one of those harder creeks. It's easy for us to take the green for granted, because it's always running (been always running high lately), but when everything is dried up around the se in the summer - it's a mecca.

My favorite run in colorado is pandora's box, followed by the vallecito, followed by obj. The Clark's Fork was pretty rediculously awesome - but A LOT of effort for a handful of good rapids - still worth it though - just make sure you bring enough water (I didn't). 

If you're ever in the southeast and you want to run something a little better than the green, check out overflow creek in the chattooga drainage - it's twice as long and has much better/bigger rapids and it's probably easier than running all the rapids on the green, but a little harder than green light. Also, if you want to get scared, make sure you check out the raven fork and toxaway. 

In the costa rica conversation - my favorite there is the pozo azul, but then again its the only big run i did while I was there.

As for the rest of the world, rio palguin in chile looks awesome.

This is a good thread - I'm looking forward to seeing what others have to say.


Kevin


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

Another world-class class V run in the SE is the Russell Fork Gorge. 
Yeah technically not a creek, but it sure seemed like creek boating to me at ELF levels. 
I've never run it at full release but it seems to be a religion for thousands of boaters in October.


----------



## cbieh589 (Mar 4, 2008)

So, not so well known. Demshitz runs it pretty regularly but Raymondskill Creek in Eastern PA is pretty sick.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Raymondskill and the Russel Fork would struggle to make the top 100 creeks in the country let alone the best in the world. 

The whole "best creek" debate is very subjective. The answer depends so much on personal preferences. 

I personally thought the Middle Kings was great, but I've talked to other people who disliked that stretch, and claimed they would not do it again. 

I haven't kayaked much in foreign countries, but in terms of the United States the best day runs are probably the little white salmon or the south branch of the middle feather. The best self-support trips are probably upper cherry or middle fork of the feather (devils canyon).

I add another vote to the green being overrated; it was way to bouncy for my preferences. Just because it runs a lot doesn't make it world class.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

The best V is not on this planet, but I promised them I wouldn't say anything if they would in turn promise not to use the anal probe.


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

[I add another vote to the green being overrated; it was way to bouncy for my preferences. Just because it runs a lot doesn't make it world class.[/QUOTE]

sure would be nice to have something like the green that ran 300+ days a year in this desert!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I personally think Gore is a better run that runs more than the green does, from april-october it runs everyday 24 hours a day with good flow. The green does not run 300 days a year 24 hours a day, during the summer it runs a few hours at piss low levels. 
Also if we had a run that would release during the winter very few individuals would do it because people are afraid of the cold.
And another run that I love back east is the upper blackwater, that shit is sick.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Costa Rica is awesome and has super sick day runs. The Patria is in my top 5 favorite runs ever and the Atlantico is way up there too, both over nighters. Pozo is a good run but there are much better runs in that country. Nick you would be too scared unless Chad was sharp ending the runs for you, so calm down. Wouldn't say Costa is better then Cali and doesn't have the big 7, but it is way worthy.


----------



## cold77 (Nov 16, 2008)

What about the Perth in NZ?

Or the Fu in Chile? Those are Class V, but are they considered rivers rather than creeks?

Are they just famous because loud-mouths ran them or are they really good?


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Well put Gar. Setting the record straight with the Cali debate, from what I've seen of Cali. Crapor, Costa Rica beats montucky any day (too much driving in that big sky). Photos coming, and a TR. Like this week. 

CR certainly doesn't have the NF Payette, and I would potentially argue that as the best day run, though not a creek. The Little White is pretty hard to beat, and near impossible to argue against. The Box falls into another category as well. 

Costa Rica has the Chirripo's (atlantico and pacifico), and the pacifico is loaded with other nearby options. The country as a whole is a very unique style of whitewater. Awesome boulder garden rapids with good gradient and giant rocks. Occasional gorges. Not many sieves. Good stuff. Tarrialba isn't worthless, it has the Vereh. The Vereh reminds me of the Clear Fork Cowlitz (WA) but much cleaner and it's in the jungle! Plus it gets the big water paddle out bonus points. San Gerardo is a super worthy destination. I could easily waste three weeks there. Easily on par with say Silverton/Durango as a destination paddling area.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

...just because no one has said this... I love Fish Creek in Steamboat Springs. I do get to run it more in one season than most people will ever run it... just because I live here. It does not have huge drops, or big slides. At higher water levels, it is a very technical class V creek run that will drain all the energy you have in the short 4 miles. The coolest thing about this creek run is the different water levels within the same day. I've run it up to 4 times in a single day and have seen it change from a few class V sections with a lot of IV's to solid V's all the way down with up to 8 ft standing waves and huge holes everywhere. 

I've run plenty of harder/steeper creeks, but there are some days that this creek just kicks peoples asses all over the place. Many boats have taken solo runs all the way to the Yampa's C-Hole and farther... thankfully none have been mine... I hate swimming! (knock on wood)

I love the Green, Big South, OBJ, and anything on Walden's Ridge, TN, but Fish Creek puts a smile on my face everytime I run it! That's what its all about. I'm going to Chile next month, so maybe I'll have a new favorite with the Rio Palguin, Fuy, or Futa, but who knows?!

Keep boating and keep smiling! ... and try not to swim!!!


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Source Check*

Alright folks, it seems tom me that this whole Costa Rica thing is getting a little over hyped. Is it really that good, or are there other considerations?

Reason's to discredit Costa Rica
1) Cutch gave fossil creek 4 of 5 stars
2) Joe Keck enjoys running the Source
3) I suspect that Gary was involved in giving NSV 5 of 5 stars. (unconfirmed)

Let me do the rest of you a favor. Tear those pages out of your guide book and go to California. LOL


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey, never said CR beat Cali. For one Cali is probably about 3-4 times the size of CR. Not exactly a fair comparison. What I would argue is that CR is a world class paddling destination on par with other regions of it's size (durango, north carolina, seattle, etc). There are other considerations also...such as why Christian missed Alex's party and hence spent two weeks back East practicing his "game" on his sister instead of getting it done with Cutch and I.
Joe


----------



## robertocacho (Feb 7, 2007)

yo guys and girls out there! if you want to come to Costa Rica, I am a kayaker, own a little B&B 5 minutes from the airport, a 15 passenger Van and kayaks for rent, Hotel Mi Tierra, any time


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Yea, I'm jealous I didn't get to go. For the record, I had a 100 page (not a typo) paper due the next week. No keg stands for me. By the way, my parents live in North Carolina, not Arkansas or Missouri. LOL


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

For the record, I've never run Fossil. Talk to Evan about that one. That thing looks like a piece of shit.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

hhmmmmnn fosil? lets just say I went to arizona once. saw what it had to offer and then flew home cause it was worth the gas money.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Good to hear about CR. It's always nice when a place becomes less overrated. I'd be even more of a believer if Chad Dyson, the RDKOK, had gone down there and thrown the smackdown on it. 

Post a TR with pics.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

1-Fossil creek is the worst thing ever. Kyle does suck for that one, he should have stood his ground and said NO!

2-Keck likes swimming the source

3-Yes, NSV over 400 is 5 stars.

4-Christian is totally gay thinking Gore is better then ANY run, yet alone the green.

5-Big Kimshew and little white would have to be a strong consideration for best day runs

Stop the madness, there are way too many great kayak runs out there

Costa Rica kayaking with Cacho and Ferd is a world class kayaking destination. The place is unreal and has anything you want.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Alright, I know it took a bit with the holidays and such, but for your viewing pleasure, Cutch and I present the TR, part one.

www.coloradokayak.blogspot.com

Joe


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Raven Fork during the summer at 15+ inches is up there for me. Incredible scenery, crazy fun drops, and some of the most consistent gradient that I've seen.

Big South is by far my favorite creek in CO.


----------



## darinm (Nov 7, 2005)

Gotta take a break from work throw a quick shout out to the relatively unknown Yuba Gap on the SF Yuba. Thanks to AW it should have flows on a regular basis in the future, so you can plan on coming out to get it. For day runs it's certainly on par if not better than the South Branch or Big Kimshew. 

At ideal flows I'd almost consider great runs like Middle Kings and Fantasy Falls to be rivers...

- Darin

Yuba Gap!


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

darinm said:


> GThanks to AW it should have flows on a regular basis in the future, so you can plan on coming out to get it.


Hey Darin - Can you provide more info on the scheduled flows for Yuba Gap? That thing looks it'd be worth the drive if we could plan on flows.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Yep, that looks sweet Darin and as with Doublet I'd interested in what the flow schedule is looking like it's going to be... especially since our mutual friend mister S.Yoder is back in Chico with a floor for us to crash on.

Also, while you're checking this I wanted to give thanks for your whitewater photo tutorial I just found on your blog. That thing is AWESOME! For those who haven't seen it here is a link Darin McQuoid Photography

It has to be the best whitewater photography beta available anywhere I've seen, on the web, in books or ya, anywhere.


----------



## darinm (Nov 7, 2005)

I wish I knew more about releases but AW has not said much about it, other than this spring was a flow study and the whole S. Yuba is under re-licensing. 

Thanks for the thumbs up on the tutorial, hope to keep adding to it in the future when time allows!

Darin


----------

